# Removing Staples from Plywood underlayment



## preciouschristy (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm with you. I was pulling them out with pliers too. I did find, however, that if you use a long-handled floor scraper, and scrape the plywood with it, it will actually pop quite a few of the staples out, or at least make them easier to remove with pliers.

Good luck


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

No need to remove them, pound them into the subfloor. Only go back and remove the stubborn rascals that got bent while hammering.

Jaz


----------



## fjlcisco21 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks to you both, precious and jazman....That makes me feel much better that I can just hammer them down....:thumbup:


----------



## MI-Roger (Aug 8, 2009)

*Options..........*


Hammer
Fence pliers
Channel Lock pliers - grab then roll the staple out like with the fence pliers, easier than pulling
Garden rake - pull towards you to yank the suckers out
Silage fork (ensilage fork) - like a pitchfork but with many closely spaced tines


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have always used a spud hoe. It will knock out or cut off most of them.


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

we place 1/4" luan :yes:


----------



## Snav (Aug 20, 2009)

How's the hammering going? Some flooring permits it - some don't.

I found the easiest thing was to just use a demolition crowbar and a hammer. Stand over the staple, set the the crooked end of the crowbar against the staple and whack it with the hammer ... usually they pop right up.


----------



## pinwheel45 (May 23, 2009)

rusty baker said:


> I have always used a spud hoe. It will knock out or cut off most of them.



That's my answer. We can clear a 12x12 room of tack strip & staples in about 15 minutes with a flat bar & a spud hoe.


----------



## Dawn85 (Apr 8, 2012)

*removing staples*

I am remodeling my bathroom and have searched the internet for a tool to remove staples. I tried everything!!!! Then my daughter and I went to home depot to look for some sort of took that would work better than pliers or a pry bar. My daughter found a cotter pin extractor, worked WONDERS!!! it's the best 7$ I ever spent.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Louon is not a sutable underlayment for any type of flooring, except carpet, and I guess it would be ok for laimite.
It causes glue reliece, staining, and has voids in the plys.
And should never be used anyplace tile is going to be installed.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

itsreallyconc said:


> we place 1/4" luan :yes:


 Like Joe said, never ever use luan.


----------

